# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  My name Jeffrey in Russian

## Bobo

Hey everyone, 
I tried  to spell my name in Russian. Is this the good translation ? 
Jeffrey  Джефри 
Plase tell me if this is good   ::   
Greetz,
Jeffrey

----------


## MikeM

I think you shouldn't be dropping the second f: 
Джеффри 
I believe that's the standard Russian spelling of your name...

----------


## синичка

I used to have a neighbour called Jeffrey and they would pronounce his name with a "Dutch j". If that's the case with your name too, it should be just Еффри.

----------


## pranki

> I used to have a neighbour called Jeffrey and they would pronounce his name with a "Dutch j". If that's the case with your name too, it should be just Еффри.

 Do you mean Йеффри? Hmm, very... unexpected, but allowed to be.

----------


## синичка

Bobo is Dutch too, so it's not too unexpected   ::  
Would you pronounce Еффри and Йеффри differently??

----------


## TATY

> Bobo is Dutch too, so it's not too unexpected   
> Would you pronounce Еффри and Йеффри differently??

 I think the second option is more to do with preserving the letters of the original, as with keeping the double F. In English the two Fs do not alter the pronounciation, except perhaps indicating an F sounds rather than a V sound.

----------


## Triton

> Would you pronounce Еффри and Йеффри differently??

 No.  ::    

> I think the second option is more to do with preserving the letters of the original,

 Yes.  ::

----------

